# 8 Colour Ultimate Ghost Cube



## Tony Fisher (Aug 10, 2015)

A simple assembly variation of Meffert's Ghost Cubes.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow! Looks really cool. :tu


----------

